# iTunes US Store Switch



## Thundaboom (Jul 8, 2010)

Recently, I have gotten a 60$ iTunes gift card package and I have gotten the problem of transferring the money to the store. Since I bought my MacBook in the United States, the Canadian gift certificate won't work since I'm on a US store. Is there a way to switch to the Canadian version of the store or anything like that?

Thank you.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you change the setting on your iTunes account?


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Open iTunes and head to the iTunes store. Scroll to the very bottom. An american flag will be in the bottom right corner. Click on that, which gives the choice of any country store. Select "Canada" or the store of your choice and you are done.

Keep in mind that your Apple ID will have to be linked to a Canadian Address, for the Canadian store to work.

Good luck, 

H


----------



## Thundaboom (Jul 8, 2010)

cowasaki said:


> Open iTunes and head to the iTunes store. Scroll to the very bottom. An american flag will be in the bottom right corner. Click on that, which gives the choice of any country store. Select "Canada" or the store of your choice and you are done.
> 
> Keep in mind that your Apple ID will have to be linked to a Canadian Address, for the Canadian store to work.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, it's linked to my American address. 

Oh, the peril of mixed countries.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Simple enough, you just have to create a new account with a Canadian address. 

I have two accounts, one for the US store (when traveling) and one for when I'm at home. It makes sync'ing a nightmare, but meh, such is life.

Another option would be to go into your preferences and change the address of your current Apple ID account.

Good luck!

H


----------



## Thundaboom (Jul 8, 2010)

That's going to be very interesting, maybe I can just find someone with a canadian account who I can give the credit too and then they could send me the 60 us dollars through paypal (wink wink nudge nudge)


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

The gift card money cannot be withdrawn as cash and transferred via PayPal as you are hinting.

Honestly, what cowasaki said is the way to go and it will take less time to setup than your most recent post took you to type and will give you full control over what you purchase.


----------



## Thundaboom (Jul 8, 2010)

JustAMacUser said:


> The gift card money cannot be withdrawn as cash and transferred via PayPal as you are hinting.
> 
> Honestly, what cowasaki said is the way to go and it will take less time to setup than your most recent post took you to type and will give you full control over what you purchase.


I meant as in I give him the credits in canadian dollars and then he pays me back through paypal. 

But i'll try your solution, because I keep on switching from canada to US addresses.


----------

